# Looking for suggestions for a developmental motor.



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

As my handle indicates I'm trying to do an EV on the cheap ($2500 or less). After months in the forum I understand that this is an extremely challenging goal. Currently I'm stuck in waiting to buy mode because of the expense.

In the meantime I'm thinking it would be smart to start working on support components such as chargers and controllers, which I plan to DIY. But to really test their effectiveness I need a platform to operate on. Some thoughts are go karts and lawnmowers, but it seems that the best move may be putting together a NEV because neither range nor top end speed are an issue.

A NEV requires a developmental motor. This is going to be a test setup only so keeping costs down is critical. So I am hoping to get some suggestions from the group about a purchase.

Here are the operating criteria:



The donor is a 1990 Honda Civic Hatchback with a 2000 lbs curb weight. The engine and trans are already pulled so it has an empty engine compartment.
25-30 MPH top speed.
60-72V battery pack. Higher would be better if possible.
Motor price under $500. Remember it's a testing motor.
Commercially available. No scrapyard diving.
Any suggestions welcome.

Thanks,

ga2500ev


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Is surplus an option? SurplusCenter.com has a bunch of Prestolite MKX4003 3.5 HP shunt wound motors for $150, and you could get two of them and connect them together and 40 MPH should be obtainable. And with shunt wound, regen is possible.

http://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?UID=2008091207492625&item=10-1899-B&catname=electric

SurplusCenter.com is where I bought my Advanced DC K99-4007 10 HP motor for $230 last year.

The entire budget for my EV was $3,000 and the final cost as of yesterday was $3,001. (Darn state tax!) Now I just have to assemble it!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> SurplusCenter.com has a bunch of Prestolite MKX4003 3.5 HP shunt wound motors for $150,


Hey guys,

Stay away from that Prestolite MKX motor. Prestolite made a lot of great motors. This was not one of them. It is not shunt, has no drive bearing, small brushes and a wire wound soldered armature. If you handle the mechanical mount for it, get a modern golf cart motor. You'll be much better off.

Regards,

major


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

Something along these lines?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkmkzr2k77s

And which of these motors might be a winner?

http://www.groovycarts.com/motors1.html

ga2500ev


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

ga2500ev said:


> Something along these lines?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkmkzr2k77s
> 
> ...


Hi ga,

Yeah that guy does a nice job for the motor/bearing mount. I see a few issues, but it will probably do his go-cart just fine. But if you had to pay for his machined parts, what would that cost you? Anyway, one of the best diy golf cart motor mounts I've seen.

WRT to those GC motors. Yeah, a lot, lot better than MKX. And, since GC guys soup up with better motors, you can probably find the OE motors on eBay for cheap.

Also, check with Jim Husted, HiTorqElectric. He often has similar motors which he has rebuilt for sale.

Regards,

major


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

ga2500ev said:


> Something along these lines?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkmkzr2k77s
> 
> ...


 Oooh, oooh. I couldn't wait to chime in, especially after spotting one of my own videos. 

I've since modified the mounting of the golf cart motor on Neurotikart 1. Some time back, I converted my second kart from chain to belt drive, and earlier this Summer, decided to do the same with the kart shown in the video. Here is some of what I discovered and changed:

1: The "body mounting" of the motor as shown didn't really work out. The reasons are complicated, and I'll spare everyone unless someone expresses interest. But basically, all my kart motors are now face mounted on a 4-bolt circle that's 5.875" in diameter, IIRC.

2: Having that outboard bearing bracket ended up being too much like a kluge, and would have been difficult to deal with on a belt drive setup. So I ditched that and went with an endplate featuring a "nose" that houses a couple of bearings. My photo album can be seen here:

http://s70.photobucket.com/albums/i106/wires99/motor_mount/

The first few photos were of the original Neurotikart 1 motor, and the rest are when I documented a similar process for a Club Car motor. I built one of these conversions for a guy, and in exchange, he gave me another unconverted motor, which I've since also converted. The third conversion is not shown, but it's basically the same process done on the motor shown in the first 4 photos.

3: If I need to make something to mate up to a motor, the golf cart motor has another advantage. The ones I've seen have a female socket of one sort or another that a splined shaft plugs into. I'd have a really hard time making one of those socket kind of things, but I can handle putting splines on a shaft.

All the work shown is done using a South Bend 9C lathe, a Bridgeport Series 1 mill, and the usual assortment of hand tools. (Oh, and of course, a MIG welder) I'm _not_ a real machinist, and I don't play one anywhere. I just like making stuff. I look up to guys like Jim Husted (Hi Torque Electric), Otmar Ebenhoech (Cafe Electric), and John "Plasma Boy" Wayland (White Zombie).

-Mark


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

One last thing - there are places like Electric Vehicles USA (no affiliation, happy customer, etc.) that sell these types of motors with normal faceplates and output shafts rather than the funky golf-cart-ready configuration. That's what's on Neurotikart 2.

-Mark


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

What about this motor?

http://www.3rivers.net/~cmac/motors/ast-639-6.htm

Normally the CCW rotation would be a problem. But Honda engines also rotate CCW.

ga2500ev


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

Follow up on the CMACMA motor listed above. I called yesterday and they said they didn't have any in stock.

Bummer.

Still looking. If anyone comes up with an idea, I'd love to hear it.

ga2500ev


----------

